# where's the nitrates????



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello I have a 55 gal. beaslebob build. My tap water has .5ppm ammonia levels. I had it full of water and planted with no fish for a week. I followed all the stocking and feeding instructions. Its had fish in it now for almost 3 weeks. I have 0 ammonia 0 nitrites and 0 nitrates. Is this ok, or am I in trouble??? I have 4 clown loaches, 4 plattys, an algae eater and a rainbow shark. If my tank still needs to cycle then I probably need to take the clowns out right??? My plant are doing great!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

More than likely the plants are keeping the nitrates in check.

I have read that with plants you should not let nitrates go below 15ppm as this is one of their food sources. Not sure how true this is.

More people with actual planted tanks will be giving you better advise shortly.


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

rtbob said:


> More than likely the plants are keeping the nitrates in check.
> 
> I have read that with plants you should not let nitrates go below 15ppm as this is one of their food sources. Not sure how true this is.
> 
> More people with actual planted tanks will be giving you better advise shortly.





rtbob- Hey, nice tank how long has it been set up?? My other tank (29 gal. with gravel and filters) has 40 - 60 ppm nitrates and the plants look like crap. And this tank has 0 nitrates with great looking plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Probably a difference in lighting and substrate that is making a difference.


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Probably a difference in lighting and substrate that is making a difference.


Well I guess I'll get to see witch method I like best..... So is 0 nitrates ok?????


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not really. Plants need nitrates to grow. I would look into getting a plant fert.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comment. This tank has been set up since December 2010. All the plants are artificial by the way.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mike 1980 said:


> rtbob- Hey, nice tank how long has it been set up?? My other tank (29 gal. with gravel and filters) has 40 - 60 ppm nitrates and the* plants look like crap*. And this tank has 0 nitrates with *great looking plants*.


Gee kinda like the plants are telling ya the conditions of the tank.*old dude

IMHO healthiy plants in a cycling tank will keep ammonia in check. sometimes there are other sources of nitrates so you can get an initial nitrAte spike. Then as bacteria builds up the plants run out of ammonia and start consuming nitrates. So the nitrates finally drop down.

but then it is also possible you get no nitrates during the cycle also.

I presume the pH is higher on the tank with healthy plants also.

so what are differences between the two tanks?
my .02


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well the 55 gal has peat, sand, and gravel, lots of plants, 10 fish, and no filter. lighting is 2 48 inch t-8's and never any chemicals

The 29 gal has gravel, a ugf, a hob filter, 4 fish, 2 frogs, it is planted but not as extreme as the 55. lighting are 2 screw in type compact florescent. I have had to replace most of the plants already. I also have recently put in root tabs to try to help them out. I also put in prime in he beginning. now that I have plants I quit putting it in for water changes. Is the prime messing the plants up??

I'll test water tomorrow and post results.


thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mike 1980 said:


> Well the 55 gal has peat, sand, and gravel, lots of plants, 10 fish, and no filter. lighting is 2 48 inch t-8's and never any chemicals
> 
> The 29 gal has gravel, a ugf, a hob filter, 4 fish, 2 frogs, it is planted but not as extreme as the 55. lighting are 2 screw in type compact florescent. I have had to replace most of the plants already. I also have recently put in root tabs to try to help them out. I also put in prime in he beginning. now that I have plants I quit putting it in for water changes. Is the prime messing the plants up??
> 
> ...


sounds to me like you have done a little experiment.

and now have experience with both methods.

So I would make the 29 like the 55g and expect the same results.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Prime won't affect plants, or at least it doesn't bother any of mine.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually have to dose KNO3 to get my plants enough nitrogen in my 29 gallon and 10 gallon.

For your less-planted setup - do water changes! No fertilizers and no water changes means the plants aren't getting ANY nutrients, save the minimal amounts their roots can absorb from the fert tabs. Fresh water from the tap contains many things in ionic form that your plants need to survive. Beaslbob doesn't do water changes on his tanks, but only because his substrate is rich enough in nutrients that his plants can get their stuff from the roots and not from the water.

Plants not only need nitrogen but they need carbon, magnesium, calcium, iron, etc. Standard aquarium gravel is useless for these - you'll need a clay or shale-like substrate or you'll need to dose fertilizers into the water for your plants to survive. And by dosing ferts, you can get away with regular old water changes to keep them happy, or you can dose a chemical fert like dry chemicals or API LeafZone, etc.


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

Still no nitrates, or nitrites. Yesterday I saw maybe .25 for ammonia. the color was between 0 and .25. Today 0's for everything. plants are growing good. 


If I don't get any ammonia spike or any nitrites is my tank even started cycling yet?????


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mike 1980 said:


> Still no nitrates, or nitrites. Yesterday I saw maybe .25 for ammonia. the color was between 0 and .25. Today 0's for everything. plants are growing good.
> 
> 
> If I don't get any ammonia spike or any nitrites is my tank even started cycling yet?????


As long as the plants keep ahead of the ammonia being generated you will measure low to no ammonia but the tank is still cycling and building up aerobic bacteria to consume the ammonia.

To me the key is to take it slow and allow the plants to maintain the tank. That is the reason I start a tank with plants but then wait a week before adding 1 fish. Then wait another week with no food being added. Then finally put more fish in and start very very light (1 flake per day) feeding.

If your bioload gets ahead of the plants, you can have some real and "classic" cycle type problems.

my .02


----------

